# rainbow crabs



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

hey thinking bout getting some rainbow crabs but need info any help greatly appreciated  also if people have any pics of their setups would love to see them thanks all:notworthy:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Everyone seems to keep them differently but here's my opinion:

Well first off when you start looking yourself you'll find as I did that various species are sold as "rainbows". The most common one is Cardisoma armatum although you'll be lucky if you ever see them labelled with their scientific name. They're normally sold via aquatics shops and usually kept incorrectly there as well.

I keep mine in a 60x45x60cm exo terra terrarium as that's what I had spare. The majority of the tank is water, I tried it half and half but my male spent more time in the water than on land so I increased it. I heat the water to 28C and over filter it with a TetraTec EX700. I use a metal encased heater on an external thermostat as I was worried about him breaking a glass one.

The land area is not heated and is made up of slate and wood. I feed mine on Hikari Crab Cousine (follow the feeding directions on the packet), a variety of fruit and veg and various meaty foods like shrimp, mealworms, bloodworm etc. 

My crab is extremely active, used to be very nervous but has gained in confidence now.










I've changed this around a few times recently, still not happy with it although my crab seems to be. He likes to sit in the fast flowing water that runs down the slate from the filter. I keep adding live floating plants and he keeps eating them lol which is fine as my Snakehead tank is overflowing with them. Doesn't look very pretty but I have mental plans for it. Right now it's practical.









This is a previous layout:









This was my first attempt. The sand went nasty though as it needs constantly mixing up to stop gases forming.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> I've changed this around a few times recently, still not happy with it although my crab seems to be. He likes to sit in the fast flowing water that runs down the slate from the filter. I keep adding live floating plants and he keeps eating them lol which is fine as my Snakehead tank is overflowing with them. Doesn't look very pretty but I have mental plans for it. Right now it's practical.


Actually, I quite like the look of it! And if the crab is happy in there


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

my rainbow crab spends most oof its time out of the water. so i have just over half land and the rest water
you just have to try somthing out and see if you crab likes it you will know once you get him in.hope this helps.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Actually, I quite like the look of it! And if the crab is happy in there


Same. All three of your layout attempts look pretty practical and nice on the eye. One lucky crab.


----------

